# New Cabinet Required.



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2012)

Budget: 6.5K

Required to House My Config which is in my Sig.

Bought HX750 PSU & Motherboard will be replaced with a AM3+ ATX Motherboard. (Suggestions Welcome but Buying that one after 2 months)

Requirement:
1. Must have Good Airflow. Fan Controller is desirable but not must.
2. Should House minimum of 6 fans as I will be doing SLI in future.
3. Cable management option. I got Modular PSU but still.
4. Transparent Side panel will be added advantage. 
5. Side Mounted HDD racks so that HDD connections wont come in way of GFX and gives space for longer cards.

Will be buying it in Last week of April as a Birthday gift to myself 

ps: Please No COOLER MASTER! I got the Elite 335 and I am not happy with it. HDDs getting scratched while putting in. Front panel too shitty and stopped functioning etc. So lost faith in them.


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2012)

Get Corsair Carbide 500R - 6.1k at SMC.

Link goes here : Corsair Carbide 500R Case

Buy this & also buy 4nos case fans from Cooler Master. Coz they don't ship with fans.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2012)

As far as i know the 500r comes with 4 fans. You can also go with phantom 410.


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2012)

Corsair Carbide only includes one fan at the back. Nothing else.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
nope they come with 3 fans 2 120mm white leds in the front and 1 120mm non led at the rear.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2012)

No d3p. It comes with 4 fans. 1x200mm side, 2x120mm front and 1 rear fan. It also has one small 3-speed fan controller. 
And sukesh, the 400r comes with 3 fans.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh yes i forgot that 1 200mm white led fan.if op is willing to buy 500R then i think only need one extra 120 mm at the top thats it.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2012)

Even with sli OP won't need 6 fans. The 200mm fan is enough to cool 2 cards. Yes as sukesh said add another 120/140 mm fan at the top as an exhaust.


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2012)

ok, the corsair carbide 500r doesn't includes any front or top 120mm fans.

one on the side & another on the back.

[youtube]M9WKzIeDCRc[/youtube]


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2012)

I already got 2 Sunbeam 120 mm fans which I plan to use in the new Cabinet.

and all are suggesting 500R only? 

How is Silverstone SST-PS06B?


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2012)

All the review sites have reviewed it with 4 fans. And all the sites have given it very positive ratings. Even flipkart is selling it with 4 fans.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2012)

#1253 - SilverStone Precision PS06 Case Video Review - YouTube

This one is available at 6.1k also.

Any Opinions about this one?


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2012)

According to the reviews it looks good. But still the 500r will perform better in air and water cooling and will give more bang for buck.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2012)

Well it does have a fan controller also. Only if it had a Transparent side window 

Looking for a 5 Year period (aka Forever) cabby so want to get a no compromise one.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
silver stone case looks very good but corsair one has better cable management,fan controller,led on and off switch.btw it is easy to add transparent side panel to 500R because the mesh is help by bending it in the inside so just straiten it and it will come off and fix a transparent side panel with the help of a double sided tape.
here is pic to give you some idea.
[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/corsair11.jpg/]*img824.imageshack.us/img824/1144/corsair11.th.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2012)

But then GFX Cooler Fan will also can't be fitted.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

nope.but you can add a intake in bottom of the cabby near PSU.which should be more than enough and even you can fix the fan to the HDD cage.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2012)

The silvestone can also limit future upgrades with antec or corsair water cooling units. If you want transparent side panel go with phantom 410.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 17, 2012)

Well even though look wise Cosair isn't too great there is hardly any other negative point so tilting towards it and yes future Water Cool provision is also good.

I will check Phantom 410 also.

410 is very nice. Comparable to 500R in every aspect. But I put the cabinet along side of the Monitor hence the Top mounted Touch points are inconvenient.


----------



## d3p (Apr 17, 2012)

I would say Phantom 410 is good cabinet with lot & lots of Plastic stuffs covering it.

Corsair Carbide [mid tower] more feels like a HAF 932, which is a full tower. Its spacious & priced as a mid tower.

Seriously no plastic & no funky things like phantom. Sturdy & stands out of the crowd.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking at the options the Carbide 500R is almost a no brainer's choice.

I think I need to do something myself to improve its Looks somehow.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 17, 2012)

^^
wow dude when you have a cabby like 500R in front of you and you want to go for any other cabinet because of it looks then i will call it a no brainer's  choice.500R is not that ugly as you are saying,wow wait a minute, it is not at all ugly it has an official simple look rather than looking like an alien head.(no offence).only thing missing is a side panel window to show your awesome cable management which even a noob can do with this case.i have told you how to add a window so do it and be happy.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 17, 2012)

Re read the statement.... I am saying that considering the options 500R has no competition. So Considering it for buy.

And nothing to show off...I already got a Modular PSU hence there wont be any cables....I just enjoy looking inside once in a while. 

Its not "Ugly" but a bit too much professional look


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2012)

Simple clean performance is better than any outer decorations. So from where are u getting the cabby?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 17, 2012)

From Flipkart - 6.9k inclusive of shipping.

Primeabgb is offering at 6.5k but another Rs. 650 for Transport + Rs 180 for Card charges


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 17, 2012)

oops sorry got it now.i guess you should not have added that apostrophe s.go ahead buy it and post some nice pics.btw which one you are buying white or black?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 17, 2012)

what wrong with the phantom 410 in cooling it one of the best even anandtech attests to that fact, plastic or not 2 usb2 plus 2usb3 beats corsair only problem i can think of if your going with a greater than 11 inch graphics card you may have to remove internal hard disk bay between the same problem also applies to corsair


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

How about NZXT Tempest Evo?


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 18, 2012)

you can try this. 

Corsair Vengeance Gaming Case - Hardwire.in


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2012)

400R+ Few fans and be done with it. I wish 650D was around here


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 18, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> you can try this.
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Gaming Case - Hardwire.in



One of the worst case in respect to design.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> what wrong with the phantom 410 in cooling it one of the best even anandtech attests to that fact, plastic or not 2 usb2 plus 2usb3 beats corsair only problem i can think of if your going with a greater than 11 inch graphics card you may have to remove internal hard disk bay between the same problem also applies to corsair



if i am right 500R can accommodate a gfx card up to 12 inch without removing the HDD cage.i have seen a review in which he added the longest gfx card available in the market (5990 or 6990 don't remember it) and there was still 2 cm space between gfx card and HDD cage.and no one complained about 410 just telling 500R looks a bit better than 410 in the matter of features and looks it is personal preference.



d6bmg said:


> One of the worst case in respect to design.



and some people liked it because of its military grade look.for me its a plain looking case.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Skud. I will check it out. 

@harshatiyya : Unacceptable looks for my taste. 

@The Sorcerer : Thats also a good option but 500R had the 200mm side fan with Fan Controller so tilted towards that.

@  Sukesh: You are right. 500R can contain a HD6990 without removing anything. Saw it on Linus Tech Tips. 

Will See Skuds suggestion now. Buying on 22nd or 23 rd.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 18, 2012)

you may have a look at these benchmarks
AnandTech - NZXT Phantom 410: The Boutique Favorite Goes On a Diet
and decide


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^
buddy it is just a matter of adding 1 or 2 fans more.thats it.they tested it with default fans so when you add extra fans to your cabby they will perform almost same.500R have 3 intakes but only 1 exhaust at rear so it needs an exhaust at the top and you will see considerable amount of drop in temp.in case of 410 it already has 2 intakes and 2 exhaust so it is balanced and so it is having less temp.don't take these benches in to consideration when you have a plenty options to add fans to your case because the temp will change when you add fans.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver Stone: Without a doubt the Best Looking Case but all the access points are on Top also only 4 fans max with top one hardwired to Fan Controller hence if I need to replace then Controller is useless. Also didn't find any space in it for a Future Water Cool Solution if I opt for one. - DROPPED.

NZXT Phantom : Decent Looks, Great Fans and Fan Controller but again Top Mounted access points. Also in the AnandTech reviews it had negative points compared to 500R for Cable management options and small Motherboard mounting holes thus making pain to fit parts.

NZXT Tempest EVO: Online review shows that it has no fan controller and with 4-6 fans running it gets loud.

500R: Not among the best looking. Great Build and internal features. Can fit 10 Fans , Can fit a H100 if opted in future. Has Fan Controller but no Transparent Side Window. Front Access Points are as per my need. Practically no negative comment in any review. So Going for this one. 
(If only this one came with the 410 or Silverstone Side Panel )

And thanks for the Input Guys. I will put the Pics of Unboxing & Assembly of the New HX 750 & Carbide 500R along with Old 335+VX450 Ones as Earlier and Later kinda thingy.


*EDIT
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Bad news for me....

Read this

500R Proprietary fan controller - The Corsair Support Forums

The Fan controller can only control fans that come with the Cabby and not any other Fan.

They have special connectors...This means the These fans can't be fitted to Motherboard directly. If Controller Dies then all the 4 Fans in the case are just dead weight. 

Also If some Fan Dies then the new fan won't fit the Controller and I have to Hunt everywhere for it.... Heck even Cosair Case Fans Doesn't have the special Connector ****.

Disappointed in Cosair...


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

You have already purchased 500R or not?

Regarding Tempest EVO, you can always buy a separate fan controller if noise is an issue.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

Not Bought....Was gonna buy on 22nd but thankfully stumbled upon the above thread 

Yeah I am considering 2 Cabinets now 1 is EVO and other is 410 Elite.

Any Links for good fan controllers?


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

Try if NZXT Sentry 2 is available. It's 2.8k at ebay, which I think is overpriced.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 18, 2012)

So choice changed? If not the 500r then the 410 for sure. And what about 500r+nzxt sentry?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry No 500R....What to do with the 4 fans? Throw them and add new?


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 18, 2012)

I know you don't like cm cabinets, but theres one case that you will like. Its the 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel. It has been praised by all the review sites. It is one hell of a case.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone here owns a 410? Just want to ask If the fan controller can be fitted with other brand fans.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 18, 2012)

but most high mid priced mb have 4fan header 
go here for further details
NZXT. - Powered by Kayako Fusion Help Desk Software


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> I know you don't like cm cabinets, but theres one case that you will like. Its the 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel. It has been praised by all the review sites. It is one hell of a case.



it has front mesh panel rusting problem or else it was a hell of a cabinet.

@tech_wiz,
 i went through that thread and it looks like they don't have any solution for that right at this time and looks like even they are not interested to find one.so better get 410 and a fan controller.here i found two for you in theitdepot.com,
NZXT sentry 2 @ 1.5k
Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Controller Panels - Black @ 1k
that sentry 2 is out of stock so call them and if they can get it in stock quickly.
but in that picture it looks like a 3 pin male connector like my fan led controller so whats the problem in connecting any fan to it?hmm...let me figure it out,i will check my connector and will try to fix any other 3 pin fan to it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

@Tech_Wiz: Why you really want a fan controller btw? Any specific reason?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I will be OCing both Processor and GFX so cooling must be top notch.

Secondly I have my PC in the Main Hall where the TV is also there and My dad's bed. So if 4-5 fans are running full throttle then they will make noise. Causing the TV Audience aka Wife + Mom watching Star TV Serials annoyance = Dead me . 

Also Dad's bed is near the Comp. So if I play games late night then in the Quiet ambiance of night 5 fans will be audible. So annoyed dad is also danger.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^
if noise is your problem then why don't you buy CM 45CFM fans more than enough to maintain air flow, they are very quiet and those fans in 500R are already quiet(i have 400R and the fans in these cases are same) so you don't need any controller for those fans.i am using evo and i can't hear its fan noise out side my cabby,hell not even inside.so your noise problem solved without any controller.only things which may stay noisy are your vx450 and 560ti which you can't solve with a controller.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 18, 2012)

Well Lets see. I am pretty much decided on 410 Crafted Series White Color Cabinet now.

I will take your advice and fit everything first and if noise comes then opt for the fan controller. 

The Sun Beam 120 mm I got are ultra quiet so not worried about them. Lets see how the NZXT Fans are do.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

ok if those two guys are raging on corsair about this 3 pin Proprietary connector,
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/7459/5vd6r.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-18[/URL]
then they two are extremely dumb.thats it.yes it is true that you can't just take and fix that normal 3 pin connector because of those two ridges,
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/9278/diytwo3pinfansoneconnec.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-18[/URL]
just shave off those (they won't make a big difference any how if you know from which side they were as they will leave a mark of cutting or just you put a mark with marker or something.if i am right their sole purpose is that you won't fix them in reverse direction on mobo thats it.)and you will be able to fit any 3 pin female to those fan controllers and even led one.i just myself checked it by shaving those ridges and connected it to led connectors and the fan ran well.hope this clears your problem.now "if you want" you can go ahead with corsair 500R.hope this helps.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 19, 2012)

Bought Phantom 410 Crafted Version. White Color.

Will be receiving it in next 2-3 days.

Bought from Primeabgb: 6.9K including shipping.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 19, 2012)

CONGRATS.so best of luck with your phantom. Post a review if possible along with pics


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

@Tech_Wiz,
 hey congrats and post some pics.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will when the baby arrives. HX750 is expected on Monday though


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 19, 2012)

Corrosion/rusting is inevitable. Even my Lian Li A70F's front vents have that issue. 2 reasons: Humidity and pollution. 

The most important thing is, how long does it take to rust? If its more than a year or so, its not really a big deal, but its well under then its cause for concern. Even worse concern is that the headers shouldn't create an issue- also the metal portion on the USB/Audio slots shouldn't rust because they render them useless eventually.

And those are not proprietary connectors. If they were, there would have been no way at all to install any other fan in the first place if they were proprietary.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ 
can't a good painting job and regular cleaning prevent rusting?btw even a corrosion after a year hurts too much you know because you spend 5-8k for a case and it loses its face within a year.ahh but i can relax as i have 2 years warranty and hope corsair will provide replacement for rusting.
yes thats wht i am telling those are not proprietary,just a small design flaw by corsair.you have to clear out those ridges on the female connectors to fix them to those connectors,without shaving those ridges it won't slide in.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 20, 2012)

I am not comfortable editing Connectors or any intricate part. 

Only drawback 410 had with respect to 500R was Top USB but I can live with that


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 20, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> can't a good painting job and regular cleaning prevent rusting?


They are good enough paintjob. Some companies use cheap mesh quality but 1 can't expect a lot on a case that costs less- or cases that give a lot of headroom of space, some features and ability to do easy cable management. That's why I like 400R. Even though the I/O section and the vent section on a base is weak, you're getting pretty good stuff for the case. That L shaped section is half inch depth more mind you- and that does help a lot. 

Well if you're living in a place with humid climate and lot of pollution, it can slow down the process. If you see some I/O connectors, some are made by foxconn whereas others are made by another company- like LOTES. I see the metal housing over these connectors fading away and eventually rusting, whereas the other one doesn't. If its used in another condition, it lasts longer- perhaps not even rusting at all. 



sukesh1090 said:


> btw even a corrosion after a year hurts too much you know because you spend 5-8k for a case and it loses its face within a year.ahh but i can relax as i have 2 years warranty and hope corsair will provide replacement for rusting.


That needs to be cleared with the manufacturers na. When questions were asked to few manufacturers, they didn't really give a straight answer if rusting is covered or not. They may entertain few complaints but unless one says rusting is covered under warranty than there's not much can be done. Companies have their own forums. People need to start asking manufacturers directly, especially when companies have twitter, facebook and their own forums. If people don't ask them directly then they won't know. Nothing happens if a small group of 1-4 people say it. People need to ask.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^
let me try corsair forum.we have to just hope that corsair's best after service holds true for rusting of the mesh also.btw is there a good way i can clean the optical driv bay covers and front honey comb meshes in 400R.a lot of dust has accumulated in those places and i can't clean them with cloth,i am able to clean the inside mesh by removing it and opening infront of the fan but the problem is in other areas sorrounding that round openings as they are covered by a plastic wall from the inside.will they get damaged if i dip those covers in water for some time?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 20, 2012)

Compressed air can is your friend.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^
it will burn my pocket like hell.my cabinet mesh gets dusty within 1 week and if i use air can every time it take 1 or 2 can for a month and i have to order it everything from online stores.

@tech_wiz,
 if you thinking of buying NZXT sentry 2 in future then take a look at this video especially the last 3-4 mins,NZXT Sentry 2 Fan Controller - YouTube
so the conclusion is don't buy it if you want to keep your system quiet.


----------

